# Paludarium/ aqua-terrarium heatng...



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

How do you heat your aqua-terrariums? Im using a 23w heat pad underneath my glass terrarium but it only increases the temp by a few degrees. Varies from 68c at night to 73c during the daytime with the heat pad on 24/7. Not only is this uneconomical but Its only late summer so Im a bit worried temps inside the enclosure will crash in the winter. Any heating recommendations?


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Hoops; My Common Snapper lives 100% in his water. Only ever pokes his nose through the surface film, for a lung full. He has a fish tank heater to keep him happy. More especially, a Dennerle heater. I really can't recommend them too highly. They're, bomb proof.

For a terrarium? I'm gonna bang my favoured drum, again, here. But, in my honest opinion, there's just no beating a Habistsat _Dimmer_stat. Blue bulb is absolutely crucial here.

Okay. I don't recall they're cheap. But, they'll go on to run half a dozen or more tanks, as ye set up inevitably grows. And, the effect is just phenomenal. Once the tank warms up to the set temperature, ye left with an eerie, blue moon glow. It's breath taking!

None of this flicking the light switch effect. Creature suddenly caught, blinded, in a 60 watt glare. It's just always daylight until it fades into moonlight. Completely natural and spell binding to gaze upon.

Suffice it to say that, when I get my new Pyxicephallus? He's getting a Habistat Dimmerstat. Just for him. It may even cause me to look away from this damn thing, of a night.


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking for a simpler solution tbh el Snappo. Its more a terrarium with waterfall feature than a paludarium if truth be told. So an aquarium heater might not be suitable (unless they work fine under a layer of waterlogged clay balls that is).Hmmm, heat cable? Ever used a heat cable? Some great info on lighting and terrarium builds out there but heating is rarely mentioned.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I've never used cable, Hoopster. Not to say that I wouldn't consider it, if the purpose fitted its spec's. Unfortunately, having never had one, I don't know those spec's.

Be a lot of steam, wouldn't there? Heat source in a wet environment. Have to consider that in with the ventilation.

Heat mats I roundly loath. I make no bones about it and others are welcome to their own opinions regarding the things. Maybe they're okay with corn snakes?

Looking for a simpler solution? What ye gonna do about light then? On / Off thermostat? I couldn't live with that. I'm spoiled see? I've seen what a Dimmer does and I ain't never going back.

I think ye need to dig out someone who'd done what ye have in mind. Simply ask them How they did it. They'll know.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Pics of the setup would help and what you are housing. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Pics of the setup would help and what you are housing.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


True that....I'll see what i can do...:whip:


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoops71 said:


> True that....I'll see what i can do...:whip:


45 x 45 x 45cm for 3 juvenile D Auratus.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunning! I am surprised you are not reaching the desired temperatures with the lighting, are they LEDs?

A heat mat will struggle assuming you have it under the substrate. They are fine for the most part and do emit heat, but a wet substrate requires a large amount of energy to heat. The best option would be something to keep the ambient temperature up.

Typically in this type of enclosure t8 fluorescents are fine and no specific heating apparatus is needed alongside them. I can usually get around 25-27°c.

A spot type bulb as Snappo says could work. Very intense and localised but providing it is a fair bit away from any surfaces should raise the ambient easily. 


Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheers. Im quite happy with it tbh. Had to remove a few plants due to woodlice munching away at them.
The Exo Terra hood contains 1 x 25w daylight bulb (on the left) which does release a little bit of heat, and a 13w 2% UVB daylight bulb (on the right) which,as you'll probably have guessed releases very little heat. My 23w heat mat is actually underneath the terrarium,placed on some ceramic tiles to lift it closer to the glass. It releases some heat (the glass at the bottom of the enclosure is fairly warm and humidity isnt a problem), but I'll definitely look into another heat throwing light source.


----------

